# Wanting to start a planted in a 5 gallon



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

I just got a Betta about a week ago and I'd really love to have live plants in his home and I'm planning on getting him a buddy[ADF] So I'm interested in plants that go well with the 2.
I really like the water wisteria,water sprite, rotala indica, Java fern, and the broad leaf anubias.
I was wondering is there a certain limit of plants I can add to a 5 gallon?
And I plan on using black sand as a substrate.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Light CO2 PH growth rate Temp.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Light is the biggest factor, you need a bulb rated 6500k. Usually fluorescent. T5 or T8 are usually common. A T5 HO (high output) is usually better, but not necessary. T5 and T8 are related to the bulb size.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

All the factors are equally important.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

without a 6500k bulb, all you will grow is algae. I'm not saying the other factors are not important, but with a planted tank, having the proper lighting is the most important IME.


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

I have some type of grow lights that are very small. I think they are by aqua culture. I might be way off though. lol


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

Yepp. They are 15w/120v incandesant plant growth bulb.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Just double check the kelvins, 6500k is optimal. 

As for CO2, I've never used it, it does promote plant growth, but is not necessary for all species (note, some species of plants do require CO2)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Silverfang said:


> Just double check the kelvins, 6500k is optimal.
> 
> As for CO2, I've never used it, it does promote plant growth, but is not necessary for all species (note, some species of plants do require CO2)


All plants require CO2 it is the amount they require most species of plants benefit from extra CO2. Plants will only grow to the lowest factor.


----------



## Relic (Jul 14, 2012)

Silverfang said:


> Just double check the kelvins, 6500k is optimal.
> 
> As for CO2, I've never used it, it does promote plant growth, but is not necessary for all species (note, some species of plants do require CO2)


IMO...the Kelvin reading is just a generic measuring tool used by the manufacturer. If you want optimal plant growth a pink or purple bulb would be ideal as they would have peaks in the red and blue parts of the spectrum...but a pink or purple bulb isn't exactly ascetically pleasing to the human eye. I use Hagen T8 bulbs in the 18000K rating....they are intense and provide the whole wavelength with peaks in the red and blue areas. I'm not saying the K rating isn't important..but it needs to be taken with a grain of salt...I've seen bulbs rated at 6500k that hit the same areas of the spectrum as a 2500k bulb.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes java fern dies in high light. most aquarium plants benefit from extra CO2 if you give them the nutrients and light they need at high amounts unless it does not like high light.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

I have a 10g divided tank with regular gravel substrate, no added CO2, and grow light I got at Walmart for $10...it has been over two weeks and all plants are growing great~ I may add a small amount of plant feeding at some point ,but only if plants seem to be stagnate. Simple, low tech tank.


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

Bettanewbie60 said:


> I have a 10g divided tank with regular gravel substrate, no added CO2, and  grow light I got at Walmart for $10...it has been over two weeks and all plants are growing great~ I may add a small amount of plant feeding at some point ,but only if plants seem to be stagnate. Simple, low tech tank.


I was just talking about how I want to get a 10 gallon and divide i with Ciroc and the female I got today.


----------

